# TV Advice please.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven’t a clue with the new generation of tvs so I’m after some advise please. 
My requirements are as follows. 

• Well known brand. 
• size 50” (ish).
• smart tv. 
• approx £1500 if possible. 

I’m also interested in a Sonos sound bar too which would be something to consider. 

Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

We l moved on to LG from Sony and am very pleased the interface is streets ahead of my old Sony, just so easy to navigate as smart TV, and OLED picture quality great , being fare the Sony I compared it too at time was also great picture


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> We l moved on to LG from Sony and am very pleased the interface is streets ahead of my old Sony, just so easy to navigate as smart TV, and OLED picture quality great , being fare the Sony I compared it too at time was also great picture


Is OLED the thing to go for, is this the latest thing?

Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got mine last year and I liked the OLED as I felt it had great picture and great viewing angles, have you a Richer sounds shop close to you I find they usually offer good advice and have a look at what hifi and tv mag reviews while in supermarket and a branch of Sevenoaks sound and vision used to be great.
Or if in London Harrods have them all to view and try the smart functions


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

for £1500 you could get 3 decent TV's and change!

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10191776-pdt.html

or an OLED one with a cup of tea for change:

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10193150-pdt.html

5 yr warranty tho for piece of mind - as you watch them get cheaper!

what do you use TV for? daft question but if youve a cinema room and watch films etc everynight then its worth the money.

if youre like me and watch what ever she puts on the TV and just nod like a donkey then get the cheaper one!

go currys and watch and see if you can see a grands worth of difference in the 'normal' and OLED TV


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you have Netflix you need fibre BB to get best out of ultra HD even then we downgraded to mid option.
I love the pointer remote on the LG great feature so easy to navigate, also loads of TV’s use LG panels


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

kingswood said:


> for £1500 you could get 3 decent TV's and change!
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10191776-pdt.html
> 
> ...


Haha great post.

I watch a hell of a lot of sport and I do like a movie to. We also have Netflix, sky, BT etc if that's relevant. 
Fortunately I have control of the remote not the wife. Lol.

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> If you have Netflix you need fibre BB to get best out of ultra HD even then we downgraded to mid option.
> I love the pointer remote on the LG great feature so easy to navigate, also loads of TV's use LG panels


Is ultra HD 4K?

Gonz.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Samsung and LG always seem to top the Which best buys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

4K otherwise known as ultra HD , but don’t believe all the hype you can have best tv in world but crap input and it won’t look good it’s the quality from Sky , Netflix etc free view HD etc


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Is ultra HD 4K?
> 
> Gonz.


No.

And I only found this out today, because my mother looking fir a new tv as her sky q box is ultra hd but it won't play in ultra hd because the tv although it's 4K is not being recognised as ultra hD. She's had 3 sky people out to try sort it out and they all come with the same findings.

So much so she's now splashed out on a New 8k Samsung qe55q950r as a treat.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/t...erything-you-need-to-know-about-4k-tv-1258884

All the info there


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> I haven't a clue with the new generation of tvs so I'm after some advise please.
> My requirements are as follows.
> 
> • Well known brand.
> ...


just bought a 55inch Panasonic Oled for £1499, model TX55GZ950B, superb, black is defo black, no light bleed like led 's:thumb:


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 55inch LG oled C9 and it has been voted best oled und tv for the past few years. It truly is an outstanding TV. If you lucky you might get one for £1500 in the up comming black friday deals.

LG manufactures all the oled panels for Sony Panasonic erc, they just add their own software to them. You will not regret getting the LG.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/t...erything-you-need-to-know-about-4k-tv-1258884
> 
> All the info there


Good link that. Thanks.

Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

spursfan said:


> just bought a 55inch Panasonic Oled for £1499, model TX55GZ950B, superb, black is defo black, no light bleed like led 's:thumb:


I'm on my 3rd Panasonic TV.

I bought a 32" LED from Richer Sounds and it had a backlight issue a month or so before the 5yr warranty ran out. I had their 5yr cover plan and they inspected the tv and lent me a loan TV, then called me a few days later to say it couldn't be fixed. Pop down the store to get it replaced.

They said I could choose something to the same value as the original TV, so I put another £100 ish towards the £600 I paid 5 years previous and bought a 37" LED panel. Again Panasonic. Last one in the country, reduced from £1200 to £699 or £799, something like that.

7 years or so on, and it is still running well, and effectively I haven't bought a TV outright in 12 years :thumb:

Nearly ready to change again, and I think I'd look at Panasonic first.
Everything about it is just right, (and seems far more user friendly than the two Samsung tvs I've got elsewhere in the house.)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got a 55 inch 4K TV from Sony having upgraded from my 40 inch Sony 1080P and it's fantastic. Certainly the way to go now.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> If you have Netflix you need fibre BB to get best out of ultra HD even then we downgraded to mid option.
> I love the pointer remote on the LG great feature so easy to navigate, also loads of TV's use LG panels


I'd agree with this, daughter has one of the UHD LG TV's and the pointer remote is excellent, makes surfacing Netflix or any of the other apps a doddle :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I bought a Samsung 10 years ago, last of the plasmas before they went (when blacks were crap on lcd)
Its still going strong today, still 1020p so still relevant, mostly streaming from the web so again up to scratch via my 1020p roku

I got it on a refurbished deal from £800 ($1000) to down to £279 as it had cosmetic damage... took the punt... it arrived with a black mark on t he front, fair enough... i licked my finger and wiped it off! £500 saved! 

As I say, still going today, so I will buy a Samsung next or an LG as the reviews are alwasy good. Ill also be checking out the refurbs!

IF you wait fo the new releases the just below new stuff is dirt cheap


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> No.
> 
> And I only found this out today, because my mother looking fir a new tv as her sky q box is ultra hd but it won't play in ultra hd because the tv although it's 4K is not being recognised as ultra hD. She's had 3 sky people out to try sort it out and they all come with the same findings.
> 
> So much so she's now splashed out on a New 8k Samsung qe55q950r as a treat.


reminds me of the old "HD ready" tvs... not actually HD but... ready..in case you want to plug something into them.. yet they barely hit 480p...well they couldnt as they were not digital!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

DLGWRX02 said:


> No.
> 
> And I only found this out today, because my mother looking fir a new tv as her sky q box is ultra hd but it won't play in ultra hd because the tv although it's 4K is not being recognised as ultra hD. She's had 3 sky people out to try sort it out and they all come with the same findings.
> 
> So much so she's now splashed out on a New 8k Samsung qe55q950r as a treat.


How's she finding it?
I've got the 65" 900r - the picture quality is great, especially how the intelligent upscaling works on lower res material....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So I have taken on board what's been recommended on here and I like the look of this one!
Any thoughts?

https://www.richersounds.com/lg-oled55b9pla.html

Gonz.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

NickP said:


> How's she finding it?
> I've got the 65" 900r - the picture quality is great, especially how the intelligent upscaling works on lower res material....


She only ordered it yesterday, comes next Friday. But shes excited lol.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> So I have taken on board what's been recommended on here and I like the look of this one!
> Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.richersounds.com/lg-oled55b9pla.html
> ...


I think you will be extremely happy with that.:thumb:


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had Samsung, Sony and now a Hisense TV. I had my reservations about Hisense being a bit of a badge snob, but the reviews were great. Was £400 in a sale at the start of the year and the best tv I have had to date. That said at your price range OLED seems to be teh way to go.

https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/hisense-u7a-he55u7a1wtsg

I decided on hard wired audio so have a Denon amp and Monitor Audio 5.1. Might be adding some HEOS speakers for the rest of the house which will again be hard wired, I just have concerns about wi fi speakers like Sonus and loosing connectivity.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Arvi said:


> I've had Samsung, Sony and now a Hisense TV. I had my reservations about Hisense being a bit of a badge snob, but the reviews were great. Was £400 in a sale at the start of the year and the best tv I have had to date. That said at your price range OLED seems to be teh way to go.
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/hisense-u7a-he55u7a1wtsg
> 
> I decided on hard wired audio so have a Denon amp and Monitor Audio 5.1. Might be adding some HEOS speakers for the rest of the house which will again be hard wired, I just have concerns about wi fi speakers like Sonus and loosing connectivity.


I have a couple of Sonos one speakers which connects to the Wi-fi and they are incredible, I did fancy a Sonos sound bar to go with the tv but they look to expensive tbh.

Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I have a couple of Sonos one speakers which connects to the Wi-fi and they are incredible, I did fancy a Sonos sound bar to go with the tv but they look to expensive tbh.
> 
> Gonz.


Don't forget RS price match and I bought a sound bar at same time and got a good discount when I phoned up , I then bought the sub later and its fantastic. 
I have a separates system with Sony amp in living room but the sonos is just so simple and easy I just leave it on all the time, all be it the sound on the LG's is ok.
I looked mine is LG C8PLA but its over a year old, it looks like they are a lot cheaper know like all tech


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You're looking along the right tracks. With the OLED screens, the panels are essentially all the same, the differences are the chassis and the software. So with regard to the software, LG lead the field in this so these are the TV's of choice. The picture will essentially be or can be tuned to be the same on all the OLED's, but the WEB OS of LG makes the day to day use of the LG's the best.

OLED is definitely the best screen technology. QLED looks pretty good, particularly in the shop, but it is just a posh name for a LED tv.

Richer Sounds is the best place to go as their customer service and warranty are great. Hopefully Black Friday will get you a great deal if you can wait.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A couple of years ago I went for the LG UHD OLED.

Unlike other panels there is no backlight. The black level is excellent.

When I got mine there were some scare stories about the brightness being poor but I can't say I have noticed a washed out picture.

At the time quite a few companies were getting their panels from LG so I thought I might as well get a whole LG tv.

EDIT: Just in case... A LED tv is an LCD panel using LEDs to back light it.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Go for a SONOS soundbar you will not regret it. Over time I have paired mine with a couple of Play 1s for surround sound and they are awesome.

I bought a Samsung 55" 4k oled tv with curved screen and dont think I would do that again as nice as it is 

Whatever you get enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

lesdon499 said:


> Go for a SONOS soundbar you will not regret it. Over time I have paired mine with a couple of Play 1s for surround sound and they are awesome.
> 
> I bought a Samsung 55" 4k oled tv with curved screen and dont think I would do that again as nice as it is
> 
> ...


Get the sub as well and it's night and day I got it when special 25% off was delighted


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A bit late to this but worth a mention for anyone thinking of buying one.

Oleds have an inherent design flaw and are susceptible to screen retention or worse Case scenario, screen burn. Basically, if an image remains static on your screen for more than a moment e.g. logos, banners etc especially relevant on things like News channels they can burn pixels and leave a ghost like image permanently embedded in your screen. 

I found out the hard way when my better half watched Good Morning Britain for thirty minutes a few mornings a week, it’s cumulative so those thirty minutes add up to many hours over a period of three years. Can be even more of a problem for gamers.

There isn’t a single brand that includes screen burn under warranty, I was lucky and after a lot of haggling got Richer Sounds to replace my set, had it been Curry’s or JL it may have become a small claims case in court.

Head over to the AV forum and you can read hundreds of pages from those that have suffered the same.

If you have an Oled then keep the Oled light in settings low and don’t watch any broadcast with a static image to be sure of not damaging your panel.

I exchanged for a Samunsung Qled, pq almost as good but no danger of screen burn, infact Samsung are so confident they give a ten year guarantee against burn.

The next generation of microleds which won’t be affordable for another year or two should bring Oled type quality with led robustness and will most likely bring a premature end to Oled panels.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

S63 said:


> A bit late to this but worth a mention for anyone thinking of buying one.
> 
> Oleds have an inherent design flaw and are susceptible to screen retention or worse Case scenario, screen burn. Basically, if an image remains static on your screen for more than a moment e.g. logos, banners etc especially relevant on things like News channels they can burn pixels and leave a ghost like image permanently embedded in your screen.
> 
> ...


I second this. Nanocell from LG or Qled from Samsung. Get yourself a full array local dimming Nanocell/Qled set and you're so so so very close to OLED anyway.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Which? has a slightly different take on burn in.

https://www.which.co.uk/news/2018/0...VCbLtCh3X8AI4EAAYASAAEgJdX_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

There is a bit about channel logos and what some TVs do about it. Possibly the early TVs had the problem but newer ones deal with some of it now.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/oled-screen-burn-in-what-you-need-to-know-now/

Just know the facts when doing your research and how to treat your OLED TV. Yes it appears that if the TV is to sit in a pub displaying sky sports it is a very real concern. Watching a varying array of TV programs is good for your TV.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I swear by LG. I have a Toshiba in the other room and don't get me wrong it is okay but the LG is in another league even though it is a few years out of date now.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive had a KD55 A1 Oled for 2 years and had no problems with burn. i dont play games thou.

Ive since upgraded to the KD55 AG9 and yes its slightly better picture/sound wise. After having it now for 2 weeks its only just better than the A1. But i must say the picture is awesome!!!

Something to bare in mind the Sony has a Panel Refresh Function which helps combat the screen burn:thumb:

If you like your movies then go for the KD55 AG9 with the HTST 5000 Sony sound bar its the absolute Nuts :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Which? has a slightly different take on burn in.
> 
> https://www.which.co.uk/news/2018/0...VCbLtCh3X8AI4EAAYASAAEgJdX_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


It is true of course that most OLEDs take measures such as pixel jump and using AI to wash out logos etc, unfortunately it still happens.

My cousin has an LG OLED with such measures and a year down the line...has burn in. Seeing it first hand it puts me off.

However....there is nothing that can beat OLEDs for their beautiful contrast and perfect blacks.

It's swings and roundabouts.


----------

